# Table



## harvest (Nov 7, 2012)

Building this 6 foot table for someone. The edge will be routered and the base and legs will be painted black. Top will be stained


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Like the curve on the end, looks well executed! Be sure to post up picks as you go.

How did you join the top pieces together?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice looking top. I like the way you did that.









 







.


----------



## craigwbryant (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks great. Wish I had the skill to make an edge like that!


----------



## greekhawk (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks great can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i like the lines. whats the wood?


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

that really is looking nice


----------



## harvest (Nov 7, 2012)

The wood is Red Oak and the four boards were glued together with clamps. Will post some pics when it is done. The person I'm building if for is being a real cheap pain in the ass. Almost to the point I want to return his deposit of 300 and sell the table on my own or give it to my sister. Seems some people you can't please no matter what you do. 

I'd like to make one like this only thicker top like 1 1/2 inch out of maple or cherry.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Sounds like the buyer should just go to one of the national chipboard paradises and get a piece of crap.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the curve edges. It showed a neat effect. Nice going. I want to see the finished product.


----------



## harvest (Nov 7, 2012)

Got the top sanded today and the edge routered today. Customer stoped by and started his whining so I gave him back his deposit . I like this table so much I'm keeping it for myself hell with him. Will post when done. Don't need his ****, someone I know would like a table like this too.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

What was the customer upset about?


----------



## harvest (Nov 7, 2012)

The base was a shiney black his choice and he wanted it flat black so I painted it. Then he wanted a flat poly put on the black so I did. Then he wanted the scallops so no problem and edge routered no problem. After it was cut sent him some pics and decided he wanted the top 1 1/2 inch thick. Ok that's about it for this with me. The guy's wife was really cool but he needs to pull his big girl panties up and make his mind up from the start. Must be hard for her living with another woman lol


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I wouldn't have given his deposit back and I'd have told him to leave.


----------



## banginonabudget (Feb 25, 2013)

The only complaint I have, is that the table isn't in my house. :laughing:

That thing is sweet man.


----------



## harvest (Nov 7, 2012)

Being the nice guy I am lol. Oh well there will be other's down the road. I know this table will sale if need be too.


----------



## greekhawk (Feb 29, 2012)

bradnailer said:


> Sounds like the buyer should just go to one of the national chipboard paradises and get a piece of crap.


Ditto people don't like paying for quality!


----------



## harvest (Nov 7, 2012)

*table*

one more coat of poly and done


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, that came out really nice. :thumbsup:

Too bad the customer lost out. Lost out big time IMO.


----------



## banginonabudget (Feb 25, 2013)

Great job on that table. That customer missed out big time.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Harvest,

Been there AND done that!!!!! AND still have /use it after 28yrs.....built a bookcase for a lady who DIDN'T want a "boxstore" product but not high budget...8'x6' pine stained with birch paneling back....straight edge nothing fancy BUT nothing as BEAUTIFUL as this table....I too got tired of the whining...her husband loved it and said he didn't see anything wrong ...but "she wore the pants". My draw back....NOT many people have a wall for an 8' wide bookcase.

Your table is BEAUTIFUL and worth more than + triple that deposit price. He should've kept his mouth shut.....he was getting a heck of a deal....

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

that is a beautiful table. I'm not a fan of oak but the lines on your top make it captivating. its a beautiful mix of wood and line.

screw that customer. he lost out. you'll never do business with him again and that is his loss.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Great table, I like the shape of the top a lot.


----------



## joebob (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow, that came out great! I'd send some pics of it to the customer showing him what he missed out on!


----------



## harvest (Nov 7, 2012)

*table*

Thanks Guys, I ended up giving it to my Mother. She loves it so it all worked out for her Birthday.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

nice looking work.....too bad about the customer, I'd pay good money for that table if my wife didn't want me to build us one that is.

Brad


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous table! Like the design, got some beautiful curves and legs. Amazing grain on that wood and the finish really sets it off. Your Mom is very lucky to have it.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sweet looking table! I agree with the others about the overall shape and grain pattern!


----------

